# Beginner looking for some opinions



## jgbeerman (Jan 6, 2010)

I am currently playing around with some ideas for my first layout. I will be working in HO and I am currently debating between a 8X4 layout or an L shaped layout. Basically I want to use a mountain to separate two scenes. One side of the mountain would have a town while the other side will either be a farm or a logging camp. I was looking for some opinions on using the 8X4 vs the L shape for something along those lines. 

I will continue to post more questions as I progress in the planning process, but I figured this would be a good place to get started.

If you need any more information just ask, I plan on doing some general sketches in a few days and will then attempt to put my ideas into RTS once I have some more permanent ideas.

Thanks


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

My first layout was a 4x8. My current is a 4x8 with an 4x4 L. I have mountain were the L is. This makes for a nice separation between the two sections. The 4x4 area has a related but different environment than the 4x8 area.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

its all really depends on your available space. if you have room for am L go for it.


----------

